# bewegbares frame?



## The_Fighter (9. September 2004)

hab das mal auf ner seite gesehn und wollte wissen wie sowas geht hab schon im internet gesucht aber leider rein garnichts gefunden, hoffe mal ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. September 2004)

Es gibt hier ein HTML-Forum und ein Javascript-Forum

Was meinst du mit "bewegbar"?

Wenn es sich um ein <iframe> handelt, und dieses sich durch eine Seite bewegte, geht , indem man es "absolute" positioniert, und dann mittels Javascript dessen Positionswerte top/left ändert.

Wenn du was anderes meinst, müsstest du detaillierter über das berichten, was du gesehen hast


----------



## The_Fighter (10. September 2004)

Hier ein Beispiel:

http://www.asleron.com

sry hab grad keine bessere Seite gefunden ^^ 

Man kann das Frame selbst nach links und rechts ziehen, ich hatte irgentwo gelesen das das mit css gemacht wird aber hab leider nichts gefunden


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. September 2004)

Mmmh..bei dem Beispiellink lässt sich bei mir nix "verschieben"...wenn du sowas meinst wie dies ..dann verzichte in der Frameset-Definition auf Angaben für "resizable","border","frameborder","framespacing"..- dann lassen sich die Frames "verschieben".... dies ist namlich das Standardverhalten von Frames.


----------

